# Helping my dad stop tobacco



## Trippybob (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi im new to rollitup do this is my first forum  so my dad has been smoking cigarettes since he was about 16 and im worried about his health. I want to try to get him to start smoking weed instead because it is better for you and will reduce his risk of getting cancer. How do i bring it up because he doesnt know i smoke weed and if he found out i would be in trouble. He is also the kind of person who thinks drugs are bad and my mom is the same way. Any advice?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2013)

work on getting him to quit tobacco first and save the pot discussion til later.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Nov 22, 2013)

Trippybob said:


> Hi im new to rollitup do this is my first forum  so my dad has been smoking cigarettes since he was about 16 and im worried about his health. I want to try to get him to start smoking weed instead because it is better for you and will reduce his risk of getting cancer. How do i bring it up because he doesnt know i smoke weed and if he found out i would be in trouble. He is also the kind of person who thinks drugs are bad and my mom is the same way. Any advice?


What are u like 15 ...not supposed to be on here kid...my advice tell him to try an ecig I use one and many of my peers have used it to quit...I am going to try to get my grandpa to try my ecig when I go see him next month...hes been smoking over 30 year from my knowledge and he has a pace maker so I would love for my gramps to quit 


Dannoo93


----------



## Kdog988 (Nov 22, 2013)

Go back to class sonney boy

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 22, 2013)

If your dad quits dont introduce him to weed thats just STUPID!


----------

